
Grommet – User Experience for the Enterprise - phodo
http://www.grommet.io/docs/
======
jasode
At first glance, this project looks like it's mostly a widget library built on
top of ReactJS. Grommet may have grander ambitions than that (similar to how
Qt has lots of non-GUI components such as file access, cryptographic hashes,
etc.).

As for why they characterize it as "enterprise", you can look at their
examples from
[http://www.grommet.io/docs/design/showcase](http://www.grommet.io/docs/design/showcase)

Also look at the blog post: [http://blog.grommet.io/2015/11/23/what-is-
grommet/](http://blog.grommet.io/2015/11/23/what-is-grommet/)

Looking over the widgets, this is not something to write apps like:

\- 2D games

\- raster graphics such as visualizing a stadium of available seats for
customers to choose and buy tickets

... hence the "enterprisey" nature of the UX framework. It has dashboards,
datagrids, calendar picker, etc to help you write typical line-of-business
apps.

------
vdm
Salesforce's one looks more developed than HP's.
[https://www.lightningdesignsystem.com/](https://www.lightningdesignsystem.com/)

------
bdavisx
The text font looks very bad at "normal" size on my very typical enterprise
corporate Win7 1920x1080 monitor.

It appears to be the Source Sans Pro font, if I remove that everything looks
OK.

------
antoinec
What's making this look more "enterprise" than any other CSS framework? Agreed
that it looks nice, but I don't see how it's geared toward enterprise
products.

------
luchadorvader
What is the support for IE? I can't find it. I figure that would be very
important if it's going after enterprise companies.

------
zyxley
But where's the LCARS interface?

------
ssutch3
Please don't take over users scrolling.

